# SWOT



## jamjamstyle (Jul 4, 2010)

> Transfer student Manabizaki Kyou is a swot, a person who spends too much time studying. His dream is to attend Tokyo University and then work for NASA! He will soon discover, however, that the high school he's transferred into, which was once very prestigious, has taken in delinquents from the surrounding schools. Now it is full of violence and gang fights.
> 
> 
> Luckily, Manabizaki has a surprising skill at fighting, particularly when he's defending the peace of his study area. Through this strength he'll find his new friends, a weak boy called Iwashida and a legendary delinquent girl, Hasuno Nene, who makes him feel things that, for the first time in his life, he can't explain...



read it here

I'm very impressed for a first chapter, love the humour and the setting where a incredible strong nerd ends up in the wrong school and is forced to fight gangs while all he wanted to do is studying. Reminds me of Beelzebub and I really recommend it.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 4, 2010)

Imo, they should have stuck with Kyou's white hair from the oneshot instead of making it red. 

I think the series could turn out fun but at the moment I'm not all that hopeful.


----------



## Beef Stu (Jul 4, 2010)

Wuuut!SWOT isn't just a one-shot anymore!?  I gotta look into this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha, not bad.

Hopefully it doesn't end up like Lock-On!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 4, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Imo, they should have stuck with Kyou's white hair from the oneshot instead of making it red.
> 
> I think the series could turn out fun but at the moment I'm not all that hopeful.


He remined me of Takagi from Bakuman with his white hair.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 4, 2010)

What i'm hoping to see in this serie, is the main lead handling all his fights in a simular way to how Taiga from Mx0 defeated his opponents ( Just simply relying on the head rather then use of direct damage inflicting magic, even though Taiga didn't had any).

That's one of the things that made Mx0 so awsome and I hope that the author would do the same.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 4, 2010)

I read the first chapter .. It's like Beelzebub with a less likeable lead character and not as good humour .. 

I'll continue reading it . I'm probably being to harsh .


----------



## Proxy (Jul 4, 2010)

Not a one-shot anymore? NICE.

I've been waiting for this one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 4, 2010)

I read the one shot and then the first chapter. Even though I didn't care for studying his character was one I still enjoyed for that quirk. Besides, I generally have a weak spot for the bookish ones who are clueless about love. But you would think someone so keyed into studying and getting into a good school would have done more current research into what the school he was going to attend would be like. 

They all felt a bit different from how they were in the one-shot. Starting off with such an introduction, feels a bit rougher. And he wants to make a perfect UFO instead of joining NASA? xD And Youji seemed a lot more sensible. But I liked the one shot more because we got to see into Kyou's mind instead of having it being told from Youji's side.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 5, 2010)

Description looks great. I guess i'm giving this a go.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 5, 2010)

It was ok. It's a fun idea but the execution was meh

also the artist can't draw hands to well


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 5, 2010)

Yup, another promising series.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 5, 2010)

pretty funny one-shot hope they can keep it up and make it not only based at school but elsewhere. maybe his alien training will actually come in handy lol


----------



## Blinky (Jul 5, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> pretty funny one-shot hope they can keep it up and make it not only based at school but elsewhere. maybe his alien training will actually come in handy lol



That wasn't the one-shot it was the first chapter .


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Main character looks like a mix between Ichigo and Shuujin


----------



## firefist (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, the artstyle looks nice. gonna read it tomorrow.


----------



## Kaiman (Jul 5, 2010)

shit manga


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't go that far after just one chapter

it wasn't a really good one though


----------



## Kaiman (Jul 5, 2010)

stinky poo poo manga


----------



## p-lou (Jul 5, 2010)

this sounds like a backwards angel densetsu


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 5, 2010)

Garbageeee


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 6, 2010)

I liked it much more than previous new WSJ title (Metallica Metalluca), so I'll continue reading it.

I also liked the fact that main character already falled for main girl, even though he's a "cool"-type. I got tired of shounen protaganists who aren't thinking much of opposite gender


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 6, 2010)

It's pretty good for one chapter, I'll be looking out for it.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 6, 2010)

It'll probably end up being be a mix of Medeka Box and Beelzebub. Hopefully for the better, though.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 6, 2010)

Boring characters, shonen clich?, art work is rather dull, plot is stupid and rather uninspired...

It doesn't stand out from anything else in the genre, it's pretty much the same recycled garbage that's been popular the last 20 years.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate how no Shounen mangaka wants to step outside the box. I know the genre's catering to a lower age demographic, but even so; as an author you don't have to place other titles on a pedestal and model your new series after them. Which this guy is clearly doing

If you want to get big you have to be original......
*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, I miss Rurouni Kenshin, Slam Dunk, and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Proof that you could write what you wanted for children/teenagers


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I hate how no Shounen mangaka wants to step outside the box. I know the genre's catering to a lower age demographic, but even so; as an author you don't have to place other titles on a pedestal and model your new series after them. Which this guy is clearly doing
> 
> If you want to get big you have to be original......
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pays the bills I guess .


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2010)

i hate that little dude that is so noisy

he's so fucking annoying, i wish the main char would just kill him 

but i like the main and the main girl


----------



## Lupin (Jul 7, 2010)

Art reminds me of Lock On! I checked to see if the mangaka was the same .

It wasn't.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Deliquents, a genius, a love story and aliens ! Ridiculous.
Why doesnt anyone make a shonen manga like Star Trek.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Deliquents, a genius, a love story and aliens ! Ridiculous.
> Why doesnt anyone make a shonen manga like Star Trek.



Because Star Trek sucks .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 8, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Because Star Trek sucks .



Ok I meant a manga about Space. it could be like BSG or SWars.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Ok I meant a manga about Space. it could be like BSG or SWars.



I'd actually like that.. but those genres don't seem popular in Japan I guess .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 8, 2010)

All of the characters look like fan art of past and present WSJ characters. The main protagonist looks like Takagi (Bakuman), the sidekick looks like Tsuna (Reborn!), the heroine is just generic, and the leader of the delinquents looks like Allen (d.gray-man).

This manga isn't gonna make it. Its only purpose will be to act as a buffer for better series until its cancellation.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 8, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'd actually like that.. but those genres don't seem popular in Japan I guess .



Still there are popular manga about aliens like Dragonball and Gantz, I dont think a space exploration manga would be a bad idea. Anyway, I dont think this has any future.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 8, 2010)

I think it will survive to chapter 15


----------



## Bleach (Jul 9, 2010)

I just remembered that I read the Oneshot earlier this year!!! Completely  forgot about it hehe

Will be looking forward to this


----------



## Enigma (Jul 9, 2010)

Not bad.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 10, 2010)

I remember read the oneshoot on 2009 and was a LOT more cool than chapter 1.


----------



## Cibo (Jul 11, 2010)

The first chapter was boring :/ And this little sidekick of his annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 11, 2010)

Dont know if this was posted but Chapter 2 is out: Manga Recommendations


----------



## Blinky (Jul 11, 2010)

Another meh chapter . That little kid sucks .


----------



## Inugami (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow the manga just shitted on boxing  .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 11, 2010)

I still don't like the story being told from Youji's pov either, should have stuck with Kyou. I'm still reading it for a hope to the return to how the oneshot felt. But right now Kyou feels empty and I don't care for Youji.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 11, 2010)

Didn't really change my opinion on how chapter 1 made me felt.

...Here's to hoping chapter 3 is better.


----------



## Moon (Jul 11, 2010)

The minion narrating and school part of the story is way too similar to Beelzebub and the characters and humor just can't match up. It isn't terribly bad, but it certainly isn't good so far. Both the main characters are pretty annoying, the weak one is kinda terrible. 

Haven't read the Oneshot though.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 11, 2010)

Moon said:


> The minion narrating and school part of the story is way too similar to Beelzebub and the characters and humor just can't match up. It isn't terribly bad, but it certainly isn't good so far. Both the main characters are pretty annoying, the weak one is kinda terrible.
> 
> Haven't read the Oneshot though.



Oneshot it's superior in any way to those two chapters .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 11, 2010)

When his dream was to work for NASA that was okay but he now wants to make a UFO and fight aliens ? lol .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 11, 2010)

Meh, I never liked the character working for NASA. Making a UFO is just cooler.

But hey, at least we can skip the minion staying weak for a good deal of the manga. For now, at least. Glad he grew some balls though.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> When his dream was to work for NASA that was okay but he now wants to make a UFO and fight aliens ? lol .



The UFO it's better purpose for a gag manga , but the gag failed for me, and for some reason I found the NASA more fun .

also whats with the training to fight Alien's thing? that's absurd he barely have time to study I can't believe he spent time in something like that , in the oneshot he never trained... he was only using the calculation in his fights .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 11, 2010)

In fairness I think he still does the calculations thing  though . Isn't that what he did against the boxer ?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> In fairness I think he still does the calculations thing  though . Isn't that what he did against the boxer ?



yup he still does that but now the mangaka added that he is also good because he trained for fighting aliens.

Manga Recommendations


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Chapter 3:

Chapter 63

Haven't finished the 2nd chapter even. Need to catch up.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

Still not feelin it .


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2010)

Another pretty boy? this guy can't draw a badass looking delinquent.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Still not feelin it .



This.

I think the art is bothering me too.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyou is fighting how I imagine Senjougahara Hitagi would fight. Throwing pencils as kunais, blocking with a book. He needs more weapons though. Ultimate attack: stapler railgun.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 20, 2010)

At least I'm glad Ouno got socked for a reason and I still enjoy that Kyou blocks/hits with his books. But you would think he would be smart enough to not let someone like Ouno go with a girl he likes. Instead Kyou pretends to keep his cool and explains while she might already be in trouble. >.>;


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2010)

That site won't even load for me .


----------



## Random Member (Jul 24, 2010)

I was having an issue with it as well but it should be working now.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh sorry yeah it's working now . Not a bad chapter . Better than the others so far anyway .


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree it was the best chapter , but it's sad how much still sucks, btw that fighting maniac reminds me that Ashirogi Muto manga character of Detective Trap.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Chapter 3 Sasuke appears. Now going for chapter 4.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 25, 2010)

3rd and 4th chapters were really bad, seems like I'd drop it as it was in Medaka Box case.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 25, 2010)

lol, ceiling crush, I have to say that was pretty good. If only other fights use silly tricks like that instead of just boring ol' reading an opponent's moves.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 25, 2010)

As if he has a sharingan . LOL


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 31, 2010)

New chapter is out: Chapter


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 31, 2010)

Kyou had a surprisingly messy room, thought it would be neat. Unless that was just part of his dream and not like his reality. That was about the most interesting part of the chapter to me.  New strong people I don't particularly care for, wooot. I'm only vaguely curious about Ouno, but I just assume it is because she use to look up to Hasuno or some similar expected thing.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 31, 2010)

aaaand still not feelin it .


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2010)

So another rival that looks bishounen and doesn't use his fists to fight...

But I'm not gonna lie the dream sequence was funny.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2010)

come on guys.  ever since the net and bakuman, tropes and cliches are just common knowledge.  This manga is pretty cool, stop acting like it'[s supposed to draw from NOTHING else.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't give a shit about tropes or anything . It's just that there's nothing that _pulls me in_ so to speak . 

The one-shot was really good so I don't get it .


----------



## Bushido Style (Jul 31, 2010)

I really don't have a problem with this series. I've been looking for a decent gang manga since Air Gear went to hell and this series isn't that bad. Until it  reaches Fairy Tail  and KHR levels of crappy, I'll keep reading.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing that pulls you in.l  4 eyes being the tsundere isn't grin worthy everytime?  The fast scaling up of foes not action oriented enough for you.  The obvious long term promise of aliens not random enough for you?  Not curious about what motivates 4 eyes.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2010)

My problem with Swot are the fights ...they are crappy and the manga its full of them.

Also the characters are very uncharismatic , but there's some funny moments.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 31, 2010)

found this chapter not bad but i agree characters could use more oomph other then insane main not really anyone flushed out yet. lock on might have been bland but characters had soul meh but it's 5 chapters and they did introduce more meta-plot.


----------



## rice (Aug 1, 2010)

i wana see that fighting maniac fight again


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2010)

Has started with awesomeness since it is in a delinquent school 
thought the maniac guy was cool


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2010)

> YOU TOOK AWAY MY DREAM OF BECOMING A NURSE



Made me lol . Couldn't care less about the girls fight . 

The rest was decent .


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2010)

Revenge for a broken dream??? what a crap thought the reason was shit the chapter was cool


----------



## Inugami (Aug 10, 2010)

Once again the fighting scenes were crap.

I didn't find funny the new chick character but this scene was really unintentional funny! 

Chapter 6

''There are a ton of scary guys ! ''

They look like fucking zombies, this mangaka can't draw badass delinquents .


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I'd like the useless sidekick to go through a rapid evolution from that


----------



## Inugami (Aug 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I think I'd like the useless sidekick to go through a rapid evolution from that



I just want him to stop using that helmet that makes me reminds  this guy.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 10, 2010)

OROCHIMARU HAS ENTERED SWOT!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2010)

^Nothing at all alike! He's just a long dark haired evil man tellin' a protagonist with an attitude to join him or he'll send his Sound 3...wait...

I lolwtf'ed at the nurse dream too. I might have actually given a damn if there was any indication of her being interested in nursing people before that outburst.


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

i wonder what the punishment is  
you think the girl will join the good side?


----------



## Skylit (Aug 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> aaaand still not feelin it .



ding, ding, ding.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2010)

> There are more important things than exams .
> 
> ...probably . at least that's what I read in newspapers anyway



That line made me chuckle . 

Seriously how annoying is that little kid ? He ruins like... every scene he's in . And for some reason that helmet pisses me off . 

Anyway I don't think this chapter was all that bad .


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 22, 2010)

is chapter 7 last of vol 1?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

it was entertaining thought


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2010)

Has that female teacher shown up before? I don't remember her but I'm definitely curious. It isn't like a normal person would last as a teacher at such a school. Okiku's stupid as far as I can tell. She goes and joins one of the strongest freshman groups and doesn't even know it? Expectedly Hasuno jumps to her defense anyway. But then I get disappointed by Hasuno getting knocked down just because a guy's all scary. She's a fighter too, what's she doing feeling defeat just like that. I'm somewhat heartened by her trying to go after her friend again, but I don't have high expectations.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

Chapter 8 Ch.48


----------



## Lucius (Aug 30, 2010)

ok time to


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

Well.... 

So it's already degenerated into nakama drivel ? I thought he just wanted to study so he can build a UFO now all he wants is to protect is friends ? Usually takes about 100 chapters for that to happen  

The actions pretty good but a bit too super-powerish for this stage of the manga ... or is it just me that feels that way ?


----------



## Skylit (Aug 30, 2010)

Wait. This fodder guy took one-hit - kill w/o getting actually hurt? Oh C'Mon.


----------



## p0l3r (Aug 30, 2010)

I read first few chapters and found characters pretty bland with bad action. -.- Shounen jump losing quality these days. =/


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> I read first few chapters and found characters pretty bland with bad action. -.- Shounen jump losing quality these days. =/



There are plenty of good manga in SJ .


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow this pos just become worse!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 30, 2010)

The only vaguely interesting part that past chapter to me was hearing the principle had Kyou tricked into transferring. There sure are a lot of crafty old people in charge. I couldn't see the guy as a threat with Iwashi getting hit without much of an effect as well. -_-


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2010)

a weird chapter, anyway how can a delinquent do that, I´m okay with the whole wall destroyer fists and all but energy? tsk, this isn´t cool thought the chapter was okay


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

So this manga is getting Ki already ? sheesh


----------



## Random Member (Sep 8, 2010)

These recent developments...honestly...


----------



## Inugami (Sep 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So this manga is getting Ki already ? sheesh



Yes, it's like the mangaka is desperate to survive rushing the plot , this pos fortunately isn't doing good in the rankings.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey why wait hundreds of chapters to develop a power source when you can randomly make one appear in like the 10th chapter ?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 8, 2010)

I still have no hope for this series, but it is one of those things that I wish could have done better since the premise was fun. The past chapter was all kinds of flat characterization and unconvincing action. There was no feel of excitement at the lead even landing a hit. I don't even want to think about what could be happening at the end.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 12, 2010)

I pretty much like this manga, It's a shonen manga i don't mind fighting.
SWOT is one of my favorite mangas atm and i hope people will start to like it.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 12, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> I pretty much like this manga, It's a shonen manga i don't mind fighting.
> SWOT is one of my favorite mangas atm and i hope people will start to like it.



It's very likely to be cancelled soon .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 12, 2010)

Anything good happen?


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It's very likely to be cancelled soon .



I hope not, it's developing a plot an this new resolve power is very interesting. Teppen is like his goal, example luffy wants to become king of the  pirates, naruto wants to become hokage but Kyou wants to become the teppen/strongest fighter in the world. 

The UFO/alien thing is pretty interesting aswell. This manga has potential just give it some time to develop more.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> give it some time to develop more.




Actually the problem it's that the development got rushed , that's why people are already predicting a cancellation.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2010)

The idea and 'plot' are cool but it was bad managed so that´s why it could be cancelled


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 13, 2010)

SWOT is awesome! Check out a fan made animated mad
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX74v_nfovE[/YOUTUBE]

Am going to start a fan base for swot.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 13, 2010)

SWOT chapter 10 raws

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ch.320 




Awesome chapter!


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 16, 2010)

SWOT turned out to be another DBZ, fight fight fight fight fight fight fight. Where's the plot? But i must say this resolve power brings more interest to the manga. I hope after this arc the author develops a better plot rather than fight fight fight fight.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2010)

disappointing how the hell did he win??


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like SWOT just got a fuckton more funnier and developed a plot!

This is a wonderful site for Raws
SWOT 11 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ch.320


----------



## Blinky (Sep 19, 2010)

Terrible terrible chapter . Random energy source introduced . The protagonist goes from completely outmatched to one-shotting the enemy WITH A DIFFERENT MAGIC POWER SOURCE ! 

It's obvious the mangaka knows it will be cancelled so he's just rushing the shit out of it .


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2010)

Chapter (10) was the worst shit I read in all the year , I feel insulted.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 19, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Terrible terrible chapter . Random energy source introduced . The protagonist goes from completely outmatched to one-shotting the enemy WITH A DIFFERENT MAGIC POWER SOURCE !
> 
> It's obvious the mangaka knows it will be cancelled so he's just rushing the shit out of it .



If you don't like this manga don't comment on it, example i hope psyren gets canceled it's shit no comedy only pointless fights they learn about some random powers at chapter 10 story is being rushed and it's going to get axe soon. I can say the same thing for any manga it's just the reader's opinion. Right now SWOT is developing a fan base in japan and did you read SWOT chapter 11? By far the best SWOT chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 19, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> If you don't like this manga don't comment on it, .



U MAD ? It was an aweful chapter so I'll comment on it all I want .


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 19, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> If you don't like this manga don't comment on it, example i hope psyren gets canceled it's shit no comedy only pointless fights they learn about some random powers at chapter 10 story is being rushed and it's going to get axe soon. I can say the same thing for any manga it's just the reader's opinion. *Right now SWOT is developing a fan base in japan* and did you read SWOT chapter 11? By far the best SWOT chapter.



You sure about that, somebody needs to check the rankings again .


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2010)

The raw seemed funny thought it only showed me that all of them are perverts


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chapter 11 was an awesome chapter and It made me Loled. I was like wtf how why did the manic faint even though kyou was the one who got slap with some boobs? That was epic, so yea all of them are perverts.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 19, 2010)

Reverse Resolve? Whut? I see the series is still making abilities that are well developed and make sense.  Much like many others I'm just counting down until this ends.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2010)

me too, I guess actually this is entertaining


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 20, 2010)

If you read chapter 11 it's SWOT best chapter. I did some research and figure out SWOT is now developing a fan base in japan. I  google translate most of it and they are talking about starting a petition and vote for SWOT. + theirs a ton of SWOT fan art that looks great! Got alot of haters.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 26, 2010)

It was a bit funny with how how oblivious the characters were about the cafe. At least the series shows a little something entertaining when there isn't fighting. Sounds like the series might be in for even more crazy displays of power with the talk of controlling weapons and nature. >.>;


----------



## Random Member (Sep 26, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> At least the series shows a little something entertaining when there isn't fighting.



Yeah, it was a pretty entertaining chapter. Actually got a few laughs out of me here and there. It was the first chapter of this manga that I enjoyed in a while.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2010)

Chapter was so full of fail talking about powerslevels and shit , but  the girls on those outfits was great this mangaka should take his girls and start a hentai circle , that's the only good thing he can do.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess the author should go all the way like FT and make the Fan service the NO.1 weapon of this manga


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I guess the author should go all the way like FT and make the Fan service the NO.1 weapon of this manga



Also stop putting soo much uncharismatic bishies and LESS battles because lets be real he can't draw a memorable fight , the manga would be very decent.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Also stop putting soo much uncharismatic bishies and LESS battles because lets be real he can't draw a memorable fight , the manga would be very decent.


 I agree with this


----------



## Blinky (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh noes a super strong opponent ! .. who gets instantly beaten . By a baseball bat no less . His boss will be beaten next chapter I'm betting .

I don't think battle mangas are this guys forte .


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2010)

The defensive bat no jutsu,the disproportionate body's and that girl that I forgot her name having a sudden crush on the main character ,was like the mangaka saying '' fuck this shit I just want to end my last chapters. ''


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2010)

No sense of danger or even moderately interesting combat. Getting hit by a bat was a little funny but nothing stunning. Why do I keep hoping for more thought in fights when it isn't going to happen. I think it was the whole main character analyzing fights that left me hoping for something more.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 14, 2010)

Isn't it at the bottom of the rankings now ?


----------



## Random Member (Oct 14, 2010)

This guy's hair pisses me off so much for some reason. I hope he gets a good beating.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2010)

I have no faith in this manga anymore thought it´s entertaining.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Isn't it at the bottom of the rankings now ?



It has been dead last for weeks now.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 14, 2010)

he should at least go out with a bang. like real aliens in a real ufo arrive and the students snag the ufo and kick some alien butt and then fly into the sun to save the world because the aliens started the self destruction sequence of the ship shortly before they were kicked in the butt....... and the sun explodes !

and the protagonist walks away from the explosion and puts on his sunglasses.

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES HE WALKS AWAY IN SPACE FROM AN EXPLODING SUN ! and his sunglasses have sun blocker 200 million


----------



## Moon (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow if they did that then Swot could rise all the way to second to last


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Moon said:


> Wow if they did that then Swot could rise all the way to second to last



And troll battledom whores


----------



## Moon (Oct 16, 2010)

If you're gonna go down, might as well go down trollin


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2010)

What was that?

though Yamikura´s expression when he stood up after being sent flying looked cool to me


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

Terrible


----------



## Gecka (Oct 20, 2010)

God i read up on this manga and boy does it suck compared to the one shot

this resolve shit ruined it for me


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 20, 2010)

I really would like to keep with this until it gets cancelled out of vague curiousity. But I don't think I'm going to last with how abyssmal it has been. DX


luffy no haki said:


> though Yamikura´s expression when he stood up after being sent flying looked cool to me


That's about the one thing I thought looked cool to me as well. Huzzah for a dramatic angle. To bad the fighting was as lackluster as ever.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 21, 2010)

I would've preferred it if it remained purely physical fighting. Now they're pulling out flaming swords and shit.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2010)

Was less predictable of a chapter to me thanks to that eyepatch guy stepping in since I was kind of hoping for the fight to go on until the guy with the dumb hair was out cold. Anyway, I'm still finding some of this stuff, like Yamikura's resolve, to be redonkulous.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 21, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Anyway, I'm still finding some of this stuff, like Yamikura's resolve, to be redonkulous.



I find weird how they didn't make fun of the resolve of sword guy , being a.... sword.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree with you Oxvial, it was nice to see those people drawn on the background with real faces to them. And the slightest bit curious about Owari with his dropping off information as the leader. As for the rest of the chapter, didn't keep my interest any.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

me too, I´mstarting to really like it! though those romantic scenes well...I guess there could be something better


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

It wasn't that bad. Owari was the most interesting part, aside from the standard shounen romance. An word on if this is being canned?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2010)

for some reason i checked this out after stopping on chapter 5 for quite a long time

wtf happened? it was just supposed to be about a super smart boy who wants to build a UFO to meet and fight aliens, a wimpy boy who looked up to him and served as a mediator to the girl that boy liked, a girl who was 2nd in command of a big gang

and now we have electric fists and ki and fire swords and shit

wtf happened


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL at that damn pervert Yamikura


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice romance


----------



## Gallant (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> An word on if this is being canned?



The end of the Jump calendar year is in 4 more weeks so I give it that amount of time. Could be slightly over or under but going off of experience that would be a good estimate.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 31, 2010)

The romance inside felt forced. It happened too quickly :/. Last page was cool though.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 7, 2010)

When all else fails, give me ecchi...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2010)

An expected development, indeed


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

All the female characters tits randomly got bigger . How is that going to help ? 

inb4 SWOT goes up a rank .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 7, 2010)

lol, I see what you all mean by inflated bustlines. With a sister like that maybe my dislike of Iwashi has gone down the slightest bit.  I didn't think the main character would give a crap at all about going to her house no matter how lovely she was though. And of course the girl who likes a certain someone gets asked by someone to be the go-between.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2010)

What are ya saying? Iwashi has been the most badass guy in the manga till now

And now with that sister...well......


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2010)

*CHAPTER 16* 

aaaand their tits are even bigger.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2010)

Hasuno´s tits are bigger and bigger each chapter

thing Iwashima looked so badass and stupid at the same time in the end


----------



## Inugami (Nov 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *CHAPTER 16*
> 
> aaaand their tits are even bigger.



Woooly shit! , hope when she manifest her resolve is  based on her tits has weapons.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2010)

Seriously  

She crosses her arms underneath her tits and you can't even see her arms.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Woooly shit! , hope when she manifest her resolve is  based on her tits has weapons.



missile nipple?



Blinky said:


> Seriously
> 
> She crosses her arms underneath her tits and you can't even see her arms.


 yeah, something weirdm


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2010)

Jeez, they really are balloning out. And for once I was hoping Iwashi would do something right/not irritating. Like spilling the beans about who Manabizaki likes. The bloody toast was gross although at the same time it makes me more curious. D:


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

What the... !! it seemed to be even more rushed than before


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 14, 2010)

Is this doing really poorly in the rankings or something? I liked the original concept from the beginning but now with introducing all of the generic shounen battle concepts it is just turning to be bland fight after fight after fight. Kind of a shame since I like the characters but the fighting isn't that good.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought I was reading HS of the Dead


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 14, 2010)

Woot for zombified supersoldiers. Can the cast just get killed off by them as the conclusion of the series?  Was the cleaver guy bleeding from the mouth at the end of the chapter? 


KazeYama said:


> Is this doing really poorly in the rankings or something? I liked the original concept from the beginning but now with introducing all of the generic shounen battle concepts it is just turning to be bland fight after fight after fight. Kind of a shame since I like the characters but the fighting isn't that good.


Yeah, it has been doing horribly in the rankings for awhile. perpetually bottom five, and I think bottom two the past handful of times. And I know how you feel. I liked the idea of the story and I enjoyed the oneshot. But after that things just got bleh.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 14, 2010)

Tits don't seem as big as before. It must have went up a rank in the chapter beforehand.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Just so people know , acoridng to the TOC we got SWOT is dead , at chapter 20 .


----------



## Random Member (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome news!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

justanother 2 chaps uh?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


nice news


----------



## Inugami (Nov 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Just so people know , acoridng to the TOC we got SWOT is dead , at chapter 20 .



Not surprised, now lets wait the for the weird ending.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 25, 2010)

sucks swot is dying. found this on newgrounds  SWOT clip made by someone no sound but ok. How will they slam the plotlines together in this one like lock on. I liked lock on it was kinda sweet but too rushed in the end.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2010)

So that is zombie dude resolve ...lame.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, lame resolve indeed. They aren't even all that special looking. Really just giant cleavers like he said. >.>; Also, wtf at that Toudou getting that much stronger. But remember kids, drugs make you even stronger!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2010)

we are lucky that this will end soon


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow  the tits aren't massive anymore. I guess this is the point he gave up.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Seriously
> 
> She crosses her arms underneath her tits and you can't even see her arms.



I wanna see this :33                 .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Then read the terrible manga.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

But that specific picture , do you have a link ? :33


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But that specific picture , do you have a link ? :33


Heh, it isn't thattttt impressive. It just looks like her arms are nearly completely covered. Anyway, here's the page. Or at least, I think this is the one. -
[7 days after]


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

I likes                                     .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Heh, it isn't thattttt impressive.



Breasts that can change size at will ? That's impressive imo.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2010)

Of course is very impressing! just look at the gaze of dat helmet kiddo impressed with the magnitude of those two sexy juggernauts! 



He can barely recognize her from the early chapters!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

Ox is my hero                  .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Breasts that can change size at will ? That's impressive imo.



But Nami already did that in One Piece


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

lol.... just.... _lol_


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2010)

heehehe...he became God in an instant!....*LOL*


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2010)

Not surprise he developed that drug,sure was in order to have a second resolve, his first one sucked xD.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

This manga


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

Next chapter is the last. I wonder if I will remember this manga. I hope not.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2010)

So he now has the power to crush people with magical pillars from the sky?  At least the exploding eyeballs were a bit of fun even though it didn't provide much of any challange by the end of that.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Last page mangaka lines scared me.
> 
> *I HAVE LOADS OF OTHER MANGA!!*



Well I won't be reading them


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man, i don´t care about those loads of manga, if they are not as bad as this one or worse i would try them  ...probably...If...Op,Bleach,Naruto,Beelzebub, Index, etc. disappear...and i remember that this mangaka existed


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2010)

I know!, I know Blinky and Luffy , big problem I was never gracefully touched by logic...if this mangaka comes with new garbage I'm going to read his awful crap once again.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 14, 2010)

Just reading this just because. Oh well, it was gonna get the axe sooner or later.


It seems like he has other mangas planned out already. Hope it isn't as messy as this one.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Last page mangaka lines scared me.
> 
> *I HAVE LOADS OF OTHER MANGA!!*



That was the funniest part. It's like, "Ha! My work was canceled, but there's so many more!"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol, the loads of other manga part was the most interesting event as well. And even as the end is there they still couldn't have an actual confession of affection go down? D:


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2010)

I know. You'd think something would be addressed, but in the end nothing significant occurred.


----------

